# PLEASE HELP!! find a job in dubai..



## Saddafiqbal (Jul 29, 2009)

hey guys, 

I really want to work in dubai...can anyone help in how do i go about finding a job there...

I posted a thread earlier but i thought the please help may help with more responses...

Thanks in advance...I wish i was there now...

Saddaf


----------



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

Saddafiqbal said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I really want to work in dubai...can anyone help in how do i go about finding a job there...
> 
> ...



Hi Saddaf,

This is a fairly obvious answer but try agents/internet job sites etc. We decided whilst on holiday last year that we would like to move to Dubai for a few years and within a week I had found a job for my husband on Totaljobs.com and the rest is history.

You want a finance job? Have you thought about Abu Dhabi? Good luck with your search.

Happy hour


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Saddafiqbal said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I really want to work in dubai...can anyone help in how do i go about finding a job there...
> 
> ...


What kind of job are you looking for matey?


----------



## Saddafiqbal (Jul 29, 2009)

accountancy, or any finance maybe retail management...i just graduated this year...i want something to pay well enough to pay of my uni debts. n some luxuries...

thanks


----------



## xdude (Dec 8, 2008)

there are very few job opportunities floating around for new graduates at this moment.. unless you do some kinda summer training assignment... 

so might want to stay in uk for a while n try to get a job n some decent experience..


----------

